# [apache] vhosts et un autre serveur http en local (résolu)

## BuBuaBu

Voila, je voudrais que apache me renvoie les pages d'un autre serveur http hebergé sur la même machine (pas le même port).

J'ai donc pensé faire un Name-based Virtual Host dans mon apache, et ainsi affiché les pages du second serveur http via apache.

la config du vhost donne :

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

    DocumentRoot http://localhost:1234

    ServerAlias machin.mondomain.com

    ServerName machin.mondomain.com

</VirtualHost>
```

Bon ca marche pas. au lancement de apache j'ai le droit a:

Warning: DocumentRoot [http://localhost:1234] does not existLast edited by BuBuaBu on Tue Feb 28, 2006 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaKKrO

Faut peut etre spécifié un 2ème DocumentRoot dans le httpd.conf.

Ptetre que je raconte une connerie...

----------

## cuicui

ya de l'idée, mais je pense que tu ferais mieux d'utiliser mod_proxy.

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerAlias machin.mondomain.com

    ServerName machin.mondomain.com

    ProxyPass / http://localhost:1234/

    ProxyPassReverse / http://localhost:1234/

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

Le code proposé par cuicui returne une erreur :

```

apache2 -S

Syntax error on line 71 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:

Invalid command 'ProxyPass', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

Bon il faut charger le module de pense, mais j'ai aucune idée de comment le faire.

----------

## cuicui

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Bon il faut charger le module de pense, mais j'ai aucune idée de comment le faire.

 

Dans mon fichier httpd.conf, ya un bloc :

```
<IfDefine PROXY>

    LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

    LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

    LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

    LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

```

Donc tu dois pouvoir activer le mod_proxy en allant titiller la variable $APACHE2_OPTS (/etc/conf.d/apache2) en lui rajoutant "-D PROXY"

----------

## BuBuaBu

Ca marche nikel.

----------

## cuicui

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Ca marche nikel.

 

Good4u.

Cette méthode est bien pratique quand on veut par exemple faire cohabiter des branches différentes d'Apache (1.3.x, 2.0.x, 2.2.x, etc.) sur la même machine sans non plus faire de la "vraie" virtualisation.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Toute fois un problème subsiste.

Le serveur appartient a un reseau local qui se connecte via un routeur.

Toute requete vers mondomain.com n'abouti pas. (marche de l'extérieur).

Donc pour le vhost par defult il n'y a pas de problème, l'adresse ip local du serveur peu servir d'adresse.

Mais pour les autre vhosts accessible depuis l'extérieur via machin.mondomain.com sont innacéssible.

----------

